# What podcasts does everyone here listen to?



## MannDude (Jul 25, 2015)

I've usually got music streaming the entire time I am at my desk, however recently have gotten into listening to some news / political podcasts. Curious what everyone here subscribes to and if you have any suggestions for technology or tech-news related podcasts as well. I need some background noise to drown out the noise of me typing.


----------



## drmike (Jul 25, 2015)

Podcasts I mostly avoid cause everyone creating them wants to push Itunes as disto method.  Like a RSS feed is so complicated....  Many others don't even have download ability with inline playing being their method.

I get a bunch of stuff from http://www.radio4all.net.

Juke in the Back you will enjoy --> http://www.jukeintheback.org/feed/

I have a bunch of stuff in Podget, but lately haven't been listening to much as most is spoken stuff and I can't concentrate real on work while people are talking.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 25, 2015)

Oh, when I say 'podcasts' I usually just mean stuff I can listen to on YouTube or soundcloud. I don't have any normal podcast client or anything on my Linux desktop or workstation. I've never fully 'gotten into' or understood podcasts. I usually just search the sites mentioned above for things that interest me, whether it be right-wing / conservative politics, celebrity/comedian interviews with Marc Maron, or sometimes Coast to Coast reruns which I guess isn't really a 'podcast' since that's a legit AM radio show.

I guess if I had a tool that allowed me to subscribe to things I like so I can tune in and listen easier I'd more likely to actually listen to them more. Any suggestions?


----------



## drmike (Jul 25, 2015)

Podget for the actual feeds.  Can run it on Raspberry Pi or anything.  In Debian repos.

Youtube-dl is good and supports lists from youtube if you have some that are active and tailing with new stuff.  Just have to write a cronjob to do that.

_"I've never fully 'gotten into' or understood podcasts."_

--- What is there to understand?  It's just a syndication method.  An XML / RSS / other feed that is parseable with episode files in URLs in such.... Toss that in a pod catcher software and it downloads the episodes.  Schedule that and map it to other devices and maybe can push new episodes to phone or other devices that roam outside with you.

Coast2Coast isn't pod-catchable and they defend copyright.  People get episodes pulled down all over regularly.  For that and true radio shows I recommend Streamripper and finding a station that streams it.  With Streamripper you schedule it to record stream during span and that's it... Magic mostly.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 25, 2015)

There's some pretty awesome Podcasts I listen to every once in a while and have them automatically downloaded to my phone (good while I commute to work).  I Don't really listen to most of them regularly and just whenever I feel like I'd like an episode or two.  However, they're totally worth a listen because of their entertainment value and just overall information.  Some of these improve your knowledge on useless information.

*Tech-Related:*

VUPaaS (Virtualization User Podcast as a Service) - Podcast Focused on Virtualization

HomeServerShow - Podcast Focused on Home Servers

Packet Pushers - Podcast Focused on Networking 

The Cloud Cast - Podcast Focused on The Cloud and Cloud Systems 

Linux Action Show - Podcast Focused on Everything Linux (Shoutout to my good friend @mikedep333 who's on the X2Go Development Team and the Most Recent Episode being about them!)

TechSNAP Podcast - Podcast Focused on System, Network, and Administering 

HAK5 - Another Tech-focused Podcast.  Interesting at times though!  (They have a hard on for "privacy")

General:

These are just a list of my general listen to Podcast.  I won't provide links since I don't want to spend too much time posting this, but you can Google and figure it out.

Internet of Things - Just Things on the Internet

Meanwhile in the Future - Podcast by Gizmodo, just future stuff

Material - Podcast that focuses on Google and Android 

What's the Point - Podcast by FiveThirtyEight tldr discusses about how big data involves and impacts our daily lives (or some stuff related to that)

Paul's Security Weekly - Weekly Podcast about Security, Hackers, etc.

Defensive Security Podcast - Podcast focused on Cybersecurity, breaches, and strategies for defense

This American Life - Because fuck yeah.  

Freakonomics - Don't really have a description on it.  It's mostly all over the board (at least for me)

Hello Internet - Anyone ever watched CPG Grey's videos on youtube?  Him and Brady Haran just have an hour long hang out session discussing about anything from what's new on the internet to just news.

TWiT Podcasts - TWiT stands for "This Week in Tech" and hosts various podcasts from FLOSS Weekly to Coding, This Week in Google, and Security.  (Funny thing, X2Go was also on here a while back)

Car Talk - Because NPR Car talk is SUCH a Great show.  Even if you don't like cars. 

The Civil Engineering Podcast - Because I'm a Civil Engineer by Profession and I love hearing stuff about it.

The Morning Dump - Podcast during those times when you just want the cut crap of what's new today.

Hacker Public Radio - Another Podcast about Cybersecurity and stuff

Dan Carlin's Hardcore History - Just... Just give it a try.  Such a good jam.

Geek Fit - Because sometimes leading a sedentary life doesn't mean you have to be unfit.

Popflash - One of my hobbies is to follow the competitive Counter-Strike: Global Offensive scene (and play the game of course).  Popflash is a Podcast run by the ESEA (in my opinion, ESEA is a terrible company, but it's like one of those "necessary evils" everyone lives with) that talks about CSGO competitive scene and just all around does analytics behind strategies and gameplay.  Each episode is like 12 minutes long and are kind of a bummer without the video, but if you're into CSGO like I am, give it a shot.

The Light Bulb - A Podcast focused on Pop Culture really...

TechCrunch Podcasts (e.g. Crunch Report, TC Disrupt, TC TV) - Because keeping tabs on startups and just tech is interesting

Mike Tech Show - Podcast about Technology, Computers, Sites, etc. (another Tech Podcast!)

I have a ton more podcasts that I could add on here that I listen to (some regularly, others semi-regularly).  Most of them are related to Android, more Tech, Culture, History (one of them is like a version of "This week in history"), TED, and coding.  If you have an hour long commute to and from work, simply listen to like two hour long episodes a day.  Recently I wanted to get more into getting a deeper understanding of networking, therefore I've been following the Packet Pushers podcast.  I really recommend their podcast as it contains a ton of information (although some of them are sponsor episodes) and are totally worth it.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jul 25, 2015)

The roosterteeth podcast always manages to get me laughing: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLUBVPK8x-XMjKAxGCwhQ2WxTvfqX8qRku


----------



## Jive (Jul 25, 2015)

Don't really listen to podcasts so much anymore, but I did used to listen to Naked Cantonese. Cecilie's teaching methods are quirky, but they work - http://podcasts.rthk.hk/podcast/item_all.php?pid=45

Generally (for ambience) just try to find something that suits my mood on 8tracks. Tried pandora for a while but then kinda forgot about it.

Looks like this thread will end up with a good list of interesting stuff I should check out if I can find the time.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 26, 2015)

Awmusic12635 said:


> The roosterteeth podcast always manages to get me laughing: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLUBVPK8x-XMjKAxGCwhQ2WxTvfqX8qRku



Oh snap yeah.  The RT Crew are pretty hilarious.  I love their Animated Adventures on Youtube and this is TOTALLY something I would do: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXWD2bIUenY https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPZq0Ursc8s


----------



## Time4VPS (Sep 15, 2015)

I've recently discovered these guys called "Secret Thirteen". They are offering more electronic experimental music mixes, but they are so good (subjectively) to listen while working hard on various tasks.


----------



## spry (Sep 15, 2015)

Not a whole lot. But I do listen to The Changelog podcast (https://changelog.com/) when time permits. It is more towards software development and open source.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 15, 2015)

Currently listening to some old Soundgarden albums:

http://soundgardenworld.com/album/down-on-the-upside/


----------



## k0nsl (Sep 15, 2015)

I listen to a very broad and miscellaneous range of podcasts, everything from technology, history and politics. I've been pleasantly surprised at the quality of Red Ice Creations!

PS:

I should stop using this font, lol.


----------

